
Ash HN: Is it necessary to enable ipv6 for my website? - Elect2
If disabled, how many percent of (and what kind of) users will I lost?
======
citrin_ru
Number of users who are not be able to reach IPv4 site probably close to 0%,
but given that many wireless/mobile users has native IPv6 connection and IPv4
access via two NATs, IPv6 site should work faster for them (at least in
theory).

